# David Beckham apologizes to teammates for wearing Iverson jersey..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> David Beckham didn't let his Real Madrid team-mates' sensibilities get in the way of him turning up at training on Friday clad in a replica basketball shirt of Alen Iverson, one of Spain's Olympic tournament conquerors.
> 
> Iverson notched 16 points as the United States knocked out the Spanish 102-94 in their quarterfinal match on Thursday.
> 
> Beckham was quick to apologise to both his team-mates and journalists after they remarked on his choice of attire — Iverson's black Philadelphia 76ers top.


LINK

I know Team USA is out of Gold contention, but I found this just now and found it pretty funny. Also it shows how big Iverson's celebrity is, we're talking about one of the most popular athletes in the world wearing Iverson's jersey.. that's big.

I wish they had a picture to go along with this short piece.


----------



## GreenDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Thats funny :laugh:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Good stuff.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lol hehe


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Great, since it's true that Iverson is one of the more recognizable bball players in the world.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

that's ridiculous, he shouldn't have to apologize for what he wears. if it was a team USA - Iverson jersey then it would be comprehendable, but it was a sixers jersey, so what if Iverson was on the team that defeated Spain.


----------

